# NOT SO PRETTY PICTURES



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's the latest photos of Number 1 taken this afternoon:











Falls under the "sh** happens" umbrella.

The "after-market" accessories survived  

Dealer rough estimate is about $3K.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Not nice pics at all Roger! Hopefully you were not hurt. At least it was a 'fender bender' and not something more serious. It is amazing how so little damage can be worth so many $$$. Did your airbags come out?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> Not nice pics at all Roger! Hopefully you were not hurt. At least it was a 'fender bender' and not something more serious. It is amazing how so little damage can be worth so many $$$. Did your airbags come out?



Thanks for the inquiry on potential injuries -fortunately no one was hurt. 

The airbags did not deploy and I'm not surprised by that - even though the damage is significant, it was not that serious an accident - more a "fender-bender" as you mentioned.

Am today waiting to hear from the "adjuster" to get the ball rolling on the repairs....my deductible is only $300 and I have coverage for a rental....

Assuming that you still have your X-T, you must have some "clicks" on it now...still relatively maintenance free ??

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry to see that mate, but am glad you're OK....and the eyelids are OK too 

Did someone reverse into you or did you hit a low metal pole of some sort?


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Canada's Far East said:


> Assuming that you still have your X-T, you must have some "clicks" on it now...still relatively maintenance free ??
> 
> Cheers = Roger



I still have the X-T, roughly 170,000km on it now. Still maintenance free other than the couple wheel bearing issues I had a while back. 
It is due for a full fluid change now before the snow starts to fall.
I would like fresh gearbox and diff. fluids at least.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*No Such Luck*



aussietrail said:


> Sorry to see that mate, but am glad you're OK....and the eyelids are OK too
> 
> Did someone reverse into you or did you hit a low metal pole of some sort?


Jalal:

No such luck - it was my front section vs. a 2003 Ford Crown Victoria passenger side rear door.....I think the Crown Vic won !!

And as we know, Insurance Companies will tell you to never admit fault...that being said, the "facts" will probably point the finger at me......that would be 3 accidents for me in 46 years and this would be my first "at-fault". Fortunately I have "accident forgiveness" on my policy, so the premiums will remain unchanged.

The X-T went to the Dealership this morning and I have a Chevy Malibu LT as a rental - nice driving car. Repairs will probably take approx. 1 week.

The "eyelids" survived in tact and the dealership is going to remove them, repaint and apply to the new headlights.

The other aftermarket accessories (grill screens, license plate, bonnet protector) will switched over as well....

Before one knows it, she'll be good as new again 

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> I still have the X-T, roughly 170,000km on it now. Still maintenance free other than the couple wheel bearing issues I had a while back.
> It is due for a full fluid change now before the snow starts to fall.
> I would like fresh gearbox and diff. fluids at least.


If you're going to have the fluid changes done at the Dealership, just a head's up - they're busy !

I was there last week for "maintenance" and had to wait a week for an appointment.

Glad yours is holding up so well - some of the credit for that should go to the driver !!

I did see 2 X-Ts there having repairs done to the rear fender areas - that rust problem that we know of. They also had a lot of other vehicles in for "body" work.

Thank goodness the weather is holding for now - they're getting hit with the snow in Ontario already !!

Cheers = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries Roger, look forward to seeing pics of your exy all shiny and healthy again. Keep us posted.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Roger. I plan to pick up the fluids from Nissan and change them myself (or get a local garage to do it). I got the service manual, and it seems pretty straight forward.

I have been keeping an eye on my wheel wells. No rust yet, and mine was the first X-T in NL (a.k.a. the land of rust) as far as I know. I did however, get the rust staining in the licence plate area, but that was caused by the hatch handle/bolts rust. I think I have that under control thanks to a dissassembly/good cleaning and a can of Rust Check!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Canada's Far East said:


> ...........
> The "eyelids" survived in tact and the dealership is going to remove them, repaint and apply to the new headlights.
> 
> The other aftermarket accessories (grill screens, license plate, bonnet protector) will switched over as well....
> ...


Hi Roger,
Really sorry to hear about your little mishap... especially that your ride is such an "Icon Flag Ship" to X-Trails in Canada.

Did you have the cold air intake installed or not? Was it affected on impact?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Xtrailguy said:


> .... I plan to pick up the fluids from Nissan and change them myself (or get a local garage to do it). I got the service manual, and it seems pretty straight forward...


XtGuy,

Just my 2 cents, since you have a manual transmission:
A Nissan Dealership actually drained and filled up my manual transmission with the wrong oil before and it started gumming up on cold weather... I was not happy. Anyway I fixed the problem myself with this:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/132479-manual-transmission-fluid.html
I am very happy with this Motyl fluid.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tip ValBoo. Where can I buy this stuff in Canada?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Hi Roger,
> Really sorry to hear about your little mishap... especially that your ride is such an "Icon Flag Ship" to X-Trails in Canada.
> 
> Did you have the cold air intake installed or not? Was it affected on impact?



Hi Marc:

Actually, I did not reinstall the CAI on the Bonavista - I sold it to a member of the "down-under" forum...

But I think I can appreciate where your question might be coming from....

Had it been on there, I think it might have survived, given that the damage appears to have been forward of the fender liner...it might have jolted or skewed it somewhat, perhaps even have torn one of the silicone connectors..

BTW, I had intended to post this thread in the photos section but my 'ol timers disease prevented me from remembering how to post a new thread there...feel free to move it if you deem it more appropriately there.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*UPDATE*

Good as new 

Damages amounted to $2884.57

Got her back Saturday morning.







My IPF Fat Boys were shot with the accident - so back to stock (for now)..

I have new 90% brighter + 10% whiter bulbs on order from Power Bulbs in the UK....+ I've decided to go back to the JDM Luminics (yellow) for the fog lights...they're on order from the US.

Perhaps this increased visibility will help me avoid another such incident :loser:

Cheers = Roger


----------

